# I am talking to Steamtown about setting up a authentic Hobo Jungle



## Tom Polono (Apr 2, 2013)

for a weekend that would have music and storys about hobos. Ted McKnight who is the the National Park service archivist has collected stuff about hobos in his archive. They are open to the idea of a interpretive display with authentic hobos. How would we pull this off?


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fill the jungle with 40's.

Cxr - and cigarettes. hobos will come


----------



## Tom Polono (Apr 3, 2013)

We would have to go Retro with the beer and wine. Like Ripple and Schliztz and Hamms not to mention Yuingling. I dont think there was much 40 oz bottles of malt liquire back then. We could dig up classic beer cans and put the real stuff in. We could do a demostration on how to make alcohole from Sterno with a bandana


----------

